# COOL CUBE MERCH - The ultimate cubing clothing and merchandise shop!



## Cool Cube Merch (Dec 30, 2020)

*COOL CUBE MERCH* - https://coolcubemerch.com/
Best selection of cubing-themed shirts, pillows, socks, and more! 

*PRODUCT CATEGORIES (with links) *

SHIRTS / T-SHIRTS
HOODIES
BLANKETS
PILLOWS
SOCKS
Beach TOWELS / Bath TOWELS
MUGS / BOTTLES
PHONE CASES
Our mission is to help cube-lovers express their passion and pride through fun merchandise and accessories. If you are looking for a fun cubing-themed shirt, pillow, blanket, hoodie, socks, or any other cubing merchandise, then Cool Cube Merch is the right place for you! 

We have over 50 designs and over 150 items, so you’re not limited to just ordinary options. At Cool Cube Merch, we strive to have the right design for every personality, style, and size. We are also adding new designs and items all the time, so check back regularly.

*CUSTOMIZATION AND PERSONALIZATION*
Do you see a fun design on one item that you’d like printed on another? We can do that. Are you looking for personalized or customized items? We can probably do that, too.

*YOUR TRUSTED SOURCE*
In the rare case that there is an issue with any of your items you receive, please reach back out and we’ll do whatever we can to make it right. We are committed to 100% customer satisfaction and work very hard to earn our 5-star ratings!  

We hope we can be your source for all your cube-themed gifts and merchandise, with our goal of being the best and biggest cube-themed shop in the world.  

Thank you so much for visiting our shop and for your support of our mission to help cube-lovers express their passion and pride!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

Awesome looking merch, I would definetly buy from here


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 13, 2021)

While there is some neat products on the site linked in the OP, article 3 of the forum rules prohibits blatant advertising of commercial goods and services unrelated to speedsolving. It’s obvious this account was created solely for the purpose of advertising, also prohibited.








Forum Rules


Rules for the community forum.




www.speedsolving.com





EDIT: I didn’t realize this was a paid for thread in the puzzle shops category when originally posting. No rules broke. All is well, carry on. Forgive me.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice merch, U R2 f' M' U' M S U F R2 U'.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> While there is some neat products on the site linked in the OP, article 3 of the forum rules prohibits blatant advertising of commercial goods and services unrelated to speedsolving. It’s obvious this account was created solely for the purpose of advertising, also prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he has paid for the thread like all the other puzzle shops have to then what's the issue?


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2021)

What puzzles me is why hasn't TC or SCS expanded to shirts and stuff. I for one would love a rubiks cube cube-shaped pillow.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

qwr said:


> What puzzles me is why hasn't TC or SCS expanded to shirts and stuff. I for one would love a rubiks cube cube-shaped pillow.


they have some merch








Lifestyle


Our collection of apparel ranges from t-shirts, hoodies, hats, backpacks, and other types of cool merchandise. Here, you can find our complete line of Cubicle branded apparel as well as merchandise from other popular cubing brands.




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> While there is some neat products on the site linked in the OP, article 3 of the forum rules prohibits blatant advertising of commercial goods and services unrelated to speedsolving. It’s obvious this account was created solely for the purpose of advertising, also prohibited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, this is a thread that this store actually paid for, if you go the the fourms section and red the part about stores, you will see that these threads are allowed but you have to pay for them and has to be approved by a mod. So this person isn't breaking any rules at all


----------



## ender9994 (Jan 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> they have some merch



Considering this is their store thread that they are paying for, not sure it is right to post links to other stores.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 13, 2021)

ender9994 said:


> Considering this is their store thread that they are paying for, not sure it is right to post links to other stores.


I know but @qwr was saying that TC didn't have merch.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 13, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> If he has paid for the thread like all the other puzzle shops have to then what's the issue?


Didn’t realize it was paid for, there’s no issue at all.


----------



## Cubertix (Jan 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> What puzzles me is why hasn't TC or SCS expanded to shirts and stuff. I for one would love a rubiks cube cube-shaped pillow.



Agree, I would love to see them making all these stuffs. I'm actually thinking the idea of making my room a Cubix themed one from the floor mats to my lampshades.


----------



## Cool Cube Merch (Jan 20, 2021)

Cubertix said:


> Agree, I would love to see them making all these stuffs. I'm actually thinking the idea of making my room a Cubix themed one from the floor mats to my lampshades.


We'd love to help you bring your vision to life! If there are additional items you'd like that aren't currently listed in our shop, we may be able to make them for you (like area rugs)


----------



## Cool Cube Merch (Jan 20, 2021)

qwr said:


> What puzzles me is why hasn't TC or SCS expanded to shirts and stuff. I for one would love a rubiks cube cube-shaped pillow.


This isn't quite as 3-dimensional as a true cube-shaped pillow, but this would be much more comfortable to put your head on! 








Rubik's Cube Pillow - Vintage Distressed Cube - Cool Cube Merch


Rubik's Cube Pillow - Dual-sided. Vintage distressed treatment on cube for a unique textured look of the pieces.




coolcubemerch.com


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 20, 2021)

Having blindfolds for BLD events would be great!


----------



## Cubertix (Jan 20, 2021)

Cool Cube Merch said:


> We'd love to help you bring your vision to life! If there are additional items you'd like that aren't currently listed in our shop, we may be able to make them for you (like area rugs)
> View attachment 14567


Yah, visited your site and found some treasures to catch!


----------

